
Ask HN: What are your favorite tech podcasts? - podcastguy
I&#x27;m a big fan of podcasts, but I wonder if I miss some cool tech podcast.(I follow a16z, The Twenty Minute VC, Changelog, Developer Tea)<p>What are your favorite tech podcasts ? (anything related to startups, coding, vc, marketing in startups, design etc...)<p>Thanks
======
zedeks48K
Some of my favorites:

\- The Ruby Rogues - [https://devchat.tv/ruby-rogues](https://devchat.tv/ruby-
rogues)

\- Complete Developer Podcast -
[http://completedeveloperpodcast.com](http://completedeveloperpodcast.com)

\- Coding Blocks -
[http://www.codingblocks.net/category/podcast](http://www.codingblocks.net/category/podcast)

\- The Bike Shed - [http://bikeshed.fm](http://bikeshed.fm)

\- The Changelog -
[https://changelog.com/podcast](https://changelog.com/podcast)

\- Hanselminutes - [http://hanselminutes.com](http://hanselminutes.com)

\- Developer on Fire -
[http://developeronfire.com](http://developeronfire.com)

\- Software Engineering Daily -
[https://softwareengineeringdaily.com](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com)

~~~
hackerboos
Ruby Rogues has really decreased in quality since the 'controversy' [0].

My pick is - GRSIOGR - [http://giantrobots.fm/](http://giantrobots.fm/)

[0] -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ruby/comments/5aokv7/what_happened_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ruby/comments/5aokv7/what_happened_to_the_ruby_rogues_podcast_almost/)

------
vs4vijay
\- [https://www.functionalgeekery.com/](https://www.functionalgeekery.com/)

\- [http://www.fullstackradio.com/](http://www.fullstackradio.com/)

\- [http://5by5.tv/rubyonrails](http://5by5.tv/rubyonrails)

\- [https://devchat.tv/](https://devchat.tv/)

~~~
wapz
I want to come back to this on my computer at home and don't know how to save
comments on HN.

~~~
ai_ia
Just upvote it, it will be saved in your profile, upvote stories.

~~~
wapz
Thanks :)

------
joelennon
I launched a development focused podcast directory
([https://programmingpodcasts.com](https://programmingpodcasts.com)) last
week. It features over 200 podcasts in the categories you mention.

Some I listen to regularly include:

\- Full Stack Radio -
[http://www.fullstackradio.com](http://www.fullstackradio.com)

\- SERadio - [http://www.se-radio.net](http://www.se-radio.net)

\- The Changelog - [https://changelog.com](https://changelog.com)

\- Ruby Rogues - [https://devchat.tv/ruby-rogues](https://devchat.tv/ruby-
rogues)

\- The Laravel Podcast -
[http://www.laravelpodcast.com](http://www.laravelpodcast.com)

\- Bread Time -
[https://breadtime.simplecast.fm](https://breadtime.simplecast.fm)

------
Maultasche
The Security Now podcast from the Twit network is really good. I've really
learned a lot about security issues and encryption from that podcast.

Other good podcasts I listen to: \- .NET Rocks \- Coding Blocks \-
Hanselminutes \- Javascript Jabber \- Programming Throwdown

~~~
daze42
I've been listening to Security Now for over a decade. There's no doubt it's
partly responsible for my current position as a software engineer at a large
corporation. I can't recommend it highly enough.

------
mr_anich
The Stanford eCorner[0]. I particularly like the Entrepreneurial Thought
Leaders series[1].

Startups For the Rest of Us[2]

Entreprogrammers[3]

[0]
[http://ecorner.stanford.edu/podcasts](http://ecorner.stanford.edu/podcasts)

[1]
[http://ecorner.stanford.edu/podcasts/etl](http://ecorner.stanford.edu/podcasts/etl)

[2]
[http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/](http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/)

[3] [http://entreprogrammers.com/](http://entreprogrammers.com/)

------
tradersam
Accidental Tech Podcast[0].

Cortex[1].

[0]: [http://atp.fm/](http://atp.fm/)

[1]: [https://www.relay.fm/cortex](https://www.relay.fm/cortex)

~~~
supercoder
Can't understand the attraction to ATP.

Just seems it's 3 guys complaining the Mac isn't like it used to be for 2
hours every week.

~~~
tradersam
Sometimes I get _really_ annoyed with it, as it can be three guys complaining
about Apple in general, which I don't care too much about.

The real good stuff comes when they talk about programming, gaming, and cars,
which happens every episode. They also had a good interview recently with
Chris Lattner that is worth the listen.

~~~
supercoder
I agree, the Chris Lattner interview was really interesting.

------
jlgaddis
Not startup-y, but tech podcasts...

I like the SANS Internet Storm Center daily podcast because it's short, to the
point, and gives just enough detail that I can use to follow up on if I
need/want to. I listen to some BSD Now episodes that sound interesting. I
previously liked TechSNAP but had to quit listening after they recently
changed hosts.

------
tiggilyboo
Software Engineering Radio - [http://www.se-radio.net](http://www.se-
radio.net)

------
diimdeep
RR, Ruby Rogues - [https://devchat.tv/ruby-rogues](https://devchat.tv/ruby-
rogues) This was the one must fun and favorite, until panel split to
[https://www.greaterthancode.com](https://www.greaterthancode.com)

They had around 15 episodes where they discussed books with their authors, for
example:

\- RR Book Club: Smalltalk Best Practice Patterns with Kent Beck

\- RR Book Club: Understanding Computation with Tom Stuart

\- RR Book Club: Patterns of Enterprise Application Architecture with Martin
Fowler

\- RR Book Club: Refactoring Ruby with Martin Fowler

Another cool thing was picks at the end of each episode
[https://github.com/ryanburgess/ruby-rogues-
picks](https://github.com/ryanburgess/ruby-rogues-picks)

Software Engineering Radio - [http://www.se-radio.net](http://www.se-
radio.net)

FLOSS weekly - [https://twit.tv/shows/floss-
weekly](https://twit.tv/shows/floss-weekly)

The Amp Hour - [http://theamphour.com](http://theamphour.com)

------
csallen
\- Software Engineering Daily (hosted by Jeff Meyerson)

\- The Indie Hackers Podcast (hosted by me!)

~~~
llccbb
I've been enjoying the podcast Courtland!

~~~
csallen
Glad to hear it! Got some really good episodes on the way with John O'Nolan
from Ghost and Nathan Barry from ConvertKit. Can't wait to get those released
in mid-to-late March.

------
jedikv
Along with the other great suggestions:

\- Daily Tech News Show:
[http://www.dailytechnewsshow.com/](http://www.dailytechnewsshow.com/)

\- Tech's Message (UK focused):
[http://www.natelanxon.com/podcast/](http://www.natelanxon.com/podcast/)

\- PacketPushers Network: [http://packetpushers.net/series/weekly-
show/](http://packetpushers.net/series/weekly-show/)

\- BBC's Click Podcast:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p002w6r2/episodes/downloads](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p002w6r2/episodes/downloads)

------
ddavidn
Futurecommerce [0]

ShopTalk [1]

Recode Replay [2]

The Changelog (as you mentioned) [3]

Giant Robots Smashing Into Other Giant Robots [4]

Those are a few that I listen to regularly. I have too many podcasts (but I
have a feeling I'll pick up some more from this thread...)

[0] [http://futurecommerce.fm/](http://futurecommerce.fm/)

[1] [http://shoptalkshow.com/](http://shoptalkshow.com/)

[2] [http://www.recode.net/recode-replay-
podcast](http://www.recode.net/recode-replay-podcast)

[3] [https://changelog.com/podcast](https://changelog.com/podcast)

[4] [http://giantrobots.fm/](http://giantrobots.fm/)

Edit: [4]

------
jetti
The Elixir Fountain -
[https://soundcloud.com/elixirfountain](https://soundcloud.com/elixirfountain)

Dot Net Rocks - [https://www.dotnetrocks.com/](https://www.dotnetrocks.com/)

Startups For the Rest of Us -
[http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/](http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/)

Bootstrapped Web - [http://bootstrappedweb.com/](http://bootstrappedweb.com/)

------
theaustinseven
I personally haven't found any quite as good as the Bike
Shed([http://bikeshed.fm/](http://bikeshed.fm/)). It does often focus on Ruby,
but overall the types of problems they cover are not limited to Ruby in scope.
I mainly like it because I get to hear some developers significantly more
experienced than myself talk about how they solved certain problems.

~~~
sjellis
I would second this. For me, the fact that they often talk about Ruby helps me
understand more easily, but I really listen because I like the hosts and it's
interesting to hear how people in a successful consultancy and a SaaS company
work.

I've also started listening to Go Time: [http://gotime.fm](http://gotime.fm).
The hosts are good, and deeply involved in the Go community, so they always
get really excellent guests.

------
decasteve
Ubuntu Podcast: [http://ubuntupodcast.org/](http://ubuntupodcast.org/)

------
Dowwie
Python Podcasts:

1\. [https://www.podcastinit.com/](https://www.podcastinit.com/) 2\.
[https://talkpython.fm/](https://talkpython.fm/)

Rust Podcast:

1\. [http://www.newrustacean.com/](http://www.newrustacean.com/)

------
exolymph
Exponent — tech business analysis: [http://exponent.fm/](http://exponent.fm/)

Release Notes — the business side of being an indie dev:
[https://releasenotes.tv/](https://releasenotes.tv/)

------
nice_byte
I like the WAN show:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQ1DxElRebg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQ1DxElRebg)

They don't really cover programming/engineering topics, but it's fun to listen
to.

------
perseusprime11
How I built this is not a tech podcast but I think there is a lot of good
lessons to learn.

------
morimoritokyo
Sorry for self-promoting, but if you like some of the podcasts listed here you
might like one I just started: Harajuku Data Lake
([http://hjdl.space](http://hjdl.space)).

------
lkirk
Anything from Jupiter broadcasting, but specifically the Linux action show and
bsd now

[http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com](http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com)

------
rajathagasthya
Sorry for hijacking. Is there a podcast which talks about big, distributed
systems and their architecture? I'd be really interested in that.

~~~
dhruvtv
Hi Rajath, Dhruv here :) SE daily (mentioned above) is just what you're
looking for. [https://overcast.fm/itunes1019576853/software-engineering-
da...](https://overcast.fm/itunes1019576853/software-engineering-daily)

~~~
rajathagasthya
Good to see you here, Dhruv! :)

------
nunez
Loving Software Engineering Daily. Jeff makes all of the music. Check out 'The
Prion' on Spotify or SoundCloud.

------
atsaloli
Since I'm in DevOps: [http://devopscafe.org](http://devopscafe.org)

------
kzisme
Late Nights With Trav And Los - It's a Design/Coding podcast covering a wide
range of topics.

I really like their perspective.

------
chadwittman
Grabbing coffee w/ AI researchers [0]

[0] http:ai-guild.com

(Self Promo)

------
LVB
For the Python-interested, both "Talk Python To Me" and "Python Bytes" are
very good.

~~~
tjt
Thanks! I'm really enjoying talk python to me. It has a great mix of topics.

[https://talkpython.fm/episodes/show/82/grokking-
algorithms-i...](https://talkpython.fm/episodes/show/82/grokking-algorithms-
in-python)

------
ebcode
RoguelikeRadio -- if you're into that kind of thing.

------
ulermod
Hack To Start is inspiring sometimes

~~~
podcastguy
Thanks! added to my list!

------
alex_g
Foundation

The Pitch

Startup

Data Stories

Flux

~~~
podcastguy
I LOVE The Pitch...instead what is "Startup" ? by who ?

~~~
1niels
It's by Alex Blumberg, former producer on "This American Life" and "Planet
Money" by NPR. He recorded the podcast while founding a podcasting company
named Gimlet Media and it documents how he got started, chose a name, got
investment, found a partner, and various other parts of being a startup. I'd
highly recommend the podcast for its amazing story telling and its
transparency in including details that most companies would prefer to keep
secret.

------
probinso
Data Skeptic

Linear Digressions

Not So Standard Deviations

Partially Derivative

New Books in Mathematics

Talk Python

Podcast.__init__

Ask an Astronomer

------
jellydonut
front end happy hour

javascript jabber

.net rocks

software engineering daily

soft skills engineering

Tech stuff

~~~
podcastguy
Tech stuff ? any link ?

------
praneshp
Might find some useful answers at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9836023](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9836023)

